# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Column: Dikke buik is levensgevaarlijk

## FRANCOIS580

Iedereen is begaan met zijn gezondheid en zijn lichamelijke conditie. Je gewicht speelt hierbij een hoofdrol, en zorgt voor de grootste problemen. Je streeft daarbij naar je meest ideale gewicht, als het je niet té veel inspanningen kost. Laat je de teugels eens wat losser, dan is het overbekende het overbekende jojo effect daar, en in een mum van tijd is je buikje terug van even weg geweest. En precies hier schuilt het gevaar, levensgevaar. Inderdaad, tot hiertoe was het bekend dat een dikke buik op latere leeftijd heel wat gezondheidsklachten kan veroorzaken. Maar er is veel meer. Wetenschappers kwamen na grootschalig onderzoek tot een verbluffende vaststelling. Buikvet is niet alleen ongezond, het is zelfs dodelijk. Niet alleen voor mannen met het bekende bierbuikje, maar ook voor vrouwen. Wat zijn precies de gevolgen van buikvet, en wat kun je er zelf aan doen om dit te voorkomen of, in het slechte geval weer kwijt te spelen?

Een dikke buik is een gevaarlijke buik. Hoe groter je buikomtrek, hoe gevaarlijker. Hoe gevaarlijk, kwam nu aan het licht tijdens een grootschalig wetenschappelijk onderzoek dat door het Nederlandse Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu (RIVM) werd uitgevoerd. Buikvet is veel gevaarlijker dan algemeen werd gedacht. Bij mannen is een buikomtrek vanaf 123 centimeter dodelijk. Mannen met zo'n buik hebben dubbel zoveel kans op levensgevaarlijke hart- en vaatziekten dan hun leeftijdsgenoten die met een platte buik kunnen pronken. Buikvet is ook een vrouwelijk probleem. Bij hen is een taille vanaf 105 centimeter al dodelijk. Reden genoeg om voortaan niet alleen je gewicht en BMI, maar zéker ook je buikomvang nauwlettend in de gaten te houden. De meest ideale tailleomvang bedraagt voor mannen 102 en voor vrouwen 88 centimeter. 

*Buikomtrek betrouwbaarder dan BMI*
Wie van ons zijn ideaal gewicht nastreeft, heeft hoofdzakelijk oog voor zijn gewicht en zijn Body Mass Index of BMI. Je BMI is de verhouding tussen je lengte en je gewicht. Volgens de Nederlandse wetenschappers zegt je buikomtrek veel meer over je overgewicht dan je BMI. Om je streefgewicht te kennen, is immers niet alleen niet alleen je vetpercentage van belang. Minstens even belangrijk is de verdeling van je vet over je lichaam. Voor vrouwen wil dit zeggen dat een vrouw met overtollig vet op haar billen en poep een veel groter gezondsheidsrisico heeft dan een leeftijdsgenote die teveel vet heeft hoog op haar buik.

*Levensbedreigende hart- en vaatziekten*
Wie te kampen heeft met buikvet, heeft teveel vet tussen zijn ingewanden. De gevolgen van buikvet op je gezondheid en lichamelijke conditie zijn dus groot. Het verstoord zowel je vet- als je suikermetabolisme, veroorzaakt levensbedreigende hart - en vaatziekten en is verantwoordelijk voor het ontstaan van suikerziekte en een te hoog cholesterolgehalte in je bloed.

*Hoe buikomtrek juist meten?* 
Het juist meten van je buikomtrek is gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan.../...

Lees verder...

----------

